# Since I haven't sold a book in months--



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I am going to start tips from my book here again. Most of my early tips--from several years ago are unreadable since the latest forum update.

I hope this doesn't upset folks who purchased a copy of my book. If it does, I won't post the tips.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Ken, have you thought about putting you book on Amazon?


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*book*

Is book avail. in print?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I have the book with a company up there.*

I need to see what I can do to get it on Amazon. There are legalities involved that I need to check into.

No hard copies unless you download and print them. The book is huge.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Go for it Capt.

I have your book, but it was your occasional tips here that made me buy it.

Great tips, the book is well worth the money.

Jim


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thank you Jim*

I appreciate your generous comment. I will start adding tips to this column again.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

captken said:


> I need to see what I can do to get it on Amazon. There are legalities involved that I need to check into.
> 
> No hard copies unless you download and print them. The book is huge.


So how does one go about getting a copy of said book. I have followed all the tips you post up so the whole thing sounds like a good read.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

tbaxl said:


> So how does one go about getting a copy of said book. I have followed all the tips you post up so the whole thing sounds like a good read.


Click the link in his signature

http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/


----------

